# ASXIQ stock screener



## woody1984 (1 December 2011)

Hi all,
has anyone tried the free ASXIQ stock screener?  what do you think of it.

It seems to have lots of technical and fundamental screens.  I have only tried the fundamental scan.  I can't seem to get the same results using the predefined Piotroski screener.  Anyone else found this?


----------



## asxiq (1 December 2011)

woody1984 said:


> Hi all,
> has anyone tried the free ASXIQ stock screener?  what do you think of it.
> 
> It seems to have lots of technical and fundamental screens.  I have only tried the fundamental scan.  I can't seem to get the same results using the predefined Piotroski screener.  Anyone else found this?




thx for the feedback mate , yes you are right the fundamental data we sourced is a bit out dated , trying to get on to reliable data from capitalIQ or few other quality data providers (in negotiaton phase might complete it by end of december ..) but till then you can use all those predefined as a starting point and use as a starting point for screening the stocks along with other screeners that you use regularly.. 
OTOH , one of the problem that we are facing is because of too many penny stocks stocks quoting less than 100 cents , the calculations are going for a toss


----------



## woody1984 (1 December 2011)

asxiq said:


> thx for the feedback mate , yes you are right the fundamental data we sourced is a bit out dated , trying to get on to reliable data from capitalIQ or few other quality data providers (in negotiaton phase might complete it by end of december ..) but till then you can use all those predefined as a starting point and use as a starting point for screening the stocks along with other screeners that you use regularly..
> OTOH , one of the problem that we are facing is because of too many penny stocks stocks quoting less than 100 cents , the calculations are going for a toss




thanks for the quick reply.  I was using the Bell Direct data as a comparison.  I'll use the site as a starting point and look forward to the updated data becoming available.

cheers


----------



## tonyh1788 (10 February 2016)

hey guys,

I know this thread is old but. 

I subscribed to ASXIQ and the password and login I received didn't work. 

I tried numerous times to make contact with admins with no result. 

Is there any other similar screeners that are suitable for tech analysis????

very disapointed ASXIQ didnt come through with goods. 

cheers

Tony


----------



## skc (11 February 2016)

tonyh1788 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I know this thread is old but.
> 
> ...




Try this link. http://traderhq.com/10-best-stock-screeners/

I have no idea if any of these are any good or if they work with ASX stocks.

Please kindly share here if you find anything useful.


----------



## tonyh1788 (12 February 2016)

Thanks for the reply 

It seems these are US sites with no ASX data


----------



## SuperGlue (12 February 2016)

The links below might probably enable you to contact ASXIQ indirectly.
Looks like he has also written 3 books on trading.

http://tradinggame.com.au/introduction-to-backtesting-metrics-part-2/

http://asxiq.com/blog/back-from-summer-vacation/

http://paststat.com/


----------



## tonyh1788 (12 February 2016)

Thanks SuperGlue;898292

really appreciate your help, I will follow that up. 


 its rough being a novice 

cheers


----------



## shulink (24 March 2016)

You can try http://au.stock-screener.org for ASX technical stock screener.


----------



## luckyrabbit523 (22 January 2017)

tonyh1788 said:


> Thanks SuperGlue;898292
> 
> really appreciate your help, I will follow that up.
> 
> ...




Hey mate, 

How did you go getting hold of asxiq? I am experiencing the same problem and am now considering to contact paypal to see if I can get my payment back from them as I am having no luck reaching anyone at asxiq. Very annoying and very dissapointed with the site.


----------



## tonyh1788 (23 January 2017)

luckyrabbit523 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> How did you go getting hold of asxiq? I am experiencing the same problem and am now considering to contact paypal to see if I can get my payment back from them as I am having no luck reaching anyone at asxiq. Very annoying and very dissapointed with the site.




hey rabbit 
Yeah i lodged a dispute with paypal and got in contact with the guy and was fully refunded. Not sure what the deal is to be honest but the guy seemed nice enough and was launching another similar setup I did not really look further into. 

I now subscribe to metastock australia paying bout 60/m and It has a pretty comprehensive screening "explorer".  

hope this helps
tony


----------

